# Dehydrating Sourdough Starter



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 23, 2021)

Took one of the jars to dehydrate it.
Hope it works. My dehydrator is just on fan, no heat.

If anyone would like some just let me know, dont think i can ship internationally.

I live 8 miles from the gulf of mexico and 20 miles north of the everglades, who knows what kind of taste it will get.

My sourdough is happy, fed 2 times daily with unbleached flour and filtered water.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2021)

I ordered some of that old one Dan posted while back.  That starter dries pretty fast.  I still have my original in freezer.  Need to test to see if still good.  I seen some things not suppose to keep in freezer but my brewing yeast been in there several years add still works good.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 23, 2021)

Definitely a good way to store discarded starter. Just reconstitute when needed.   Keep us in the loop.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 23, 2021)

I seen packaged right it will be good in freezer for a year.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2021)

Be interesting to see how long your Florida culture would thrive way up here in Minnesota.
I may PM you in December when wife and I start our first snowbird winter in Florida

I tried a "legacy"  starter from Oregon and it didn't flourish.
Once the local yeasts took hold I had a great culture.


----------



## forktender (Mar 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I seen packaged right it will be good in freezer for a year.


Try 4,500 to 5,000 years, and it doesn't need to be frozen. 








						‘I’m emotional’: Man bakes sourdough from 4,500-year-old Egyptian yeast - National | Globalnews.ca
					

The co-creator of the Xbox has turned his attention to a new pursuit: resurrecting a sourdough recipe from ancient Egypt.




					globalnews.ca
				




I keep my dried discard in a sealed mason jar in the freezer, but it doesn't need to be frozen although freezing it is not going to hurt it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Be interesting to see how long your Florida culture would thrive way up here in Minnesota.
> I may PM you in December when wife and I start our first snowbird winter in Florida
> 
> I tried a "legacy"  starter from Oregon and it didn't flourish.
> Once the local yeasts took hold I had a great culture.


I did live in PA for many years. Lancaster county and then had a houe built in N, PA Lehighton. Had enuff of cold.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2021)

Enough dry sourdough starter for the next 200 years.


----------



## Devo1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Yup been dehydrating my starter for years and it has been sent out all over the world. Always make sure it is labeled properly or the border guards might think its some illegal substance. LOL


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

Devo1 said:


> Yup been dehydrating my starter for years and it has been sent out all over the world. Always make sure it is labeled properly or the border guards might think its some illegal substance. LOL


I do the same thing.


----------

